# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Kur dashurohesh me mikun tënd

## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Kam rënë në dashuri me mikun tim më të mirë, po tani si tia bëj? Mos vallë miqësia dhe dashuria mes një burri dhe një gruaje janë marrëdhënie që rrjedhin paralelisht dhe të destinuara për të mos u kryqëzuar kurrë? Ja se si mund ta përballoni situatën nëse ju ndodh diçka e tillë.
Ndodh që miku i ngushtë të bëhet diçka më shumë për ju. Por përse femrat bien pikërisht në dashuri me shokët e zemrës? Mos vallë ndikojnë besimi, pasionet e përbashkëta, respekti dhe vlerësimi reciprok? Ndoshta ka shumë arsye, por më kryesorja është që mund të mbështeteni në çdo moment tek ai. Me të mund të flasësh për gjithçka pa pasur frikë se mund të gjykohesh. Por para se të vendosni ti flisni hapur për dashurinë, në fillim duhet të kuptoni nëse ndjenja juaj është e sinqertë. Heshtja mund të prishë gjithçka, tua prishë marrëdhënien. Ndoshta nga e gjithë kjo mund të lindë një dashuri, ose në rast të kundërt do ta vazhdoni shoqërinë me një peshë me të lehtë në stomak.
Dhe kjo mund të ndodhë pikërisht atëherë kur nuk e pret Mes një besimi reciprok, një përqafimi të dashur, një komplimenti që del nga thellësia e shpirtit, të ndriçohet papritur një ndjenjë për të cilën nuk keni qenë shumë e qartë. Dhe në këtë mënyrë vlerësimi reciprok dhe besimi bëjnë të vetën: kështu si pa e kuptuar ke rënë në dashuri me mikun më të mirë dhe e keqja është se nuk mund të kthehesh më pas. Të mbetet vetëm të rezistosh e të përballesh me situatën e ndërlikuar. Por si mund të silleni para një ndryshimi të tillë? A ndodh shpesh që dy miq të bien në dashuri dhe lidhen me njëri-tjetrin? Ja disa këshilla lidhur me këtë problem.


*Përse ndodh*


Rrugët e dashurisë janë të pafundme, por ka nga ato që fshehin kurthe dashurie më shumë se të tjerat. Miqësia midis burrit dhe gruas është shpesh një rrëshqitje e butë drejt një marrëdhënieje tjetër. Kjo ndodh sepse keni mundësi që të kaloni më shumë kohë me një person tjetër pa u kufizuar, pa pasur frikë se mund të ndodhë ndonjë gjë e pakëndshme, të bindur se miqësia ka kode të ndryshme nga dashuria dhe ndodh që të mos biesh në grackën e kësaj të fundit. Por me sa duket gabohemi! Liria u jep mundësinë personaliteteve dhe karaktereve të zbulohen gradualisht, pa qenë e nevojshme të kalohet nëpërmes etapave standarde, secila me hapa të përcaktuar dhe të detyruar.


*Si të silleni*


Tani që i keni qartësuar ndjenjat tuaja, prisni një moment para se të rrëfeheni. Përpiquni të kuptoni nëse ajo që ndieni ju kthehet, duke provuar që të ndërroni pak sjelljen. Kështu mund të vëreni nëse edhe tek ai ka ndonjë ndryshim. Frika më e madhe është se mos shkatërrohet një marrëdhënie e qëndrueshme, apo marrja e një përgjigjeje negative. Kështu që pritja është një sugjerim i mirë për të kuptuar se sa e vërtetë dhe e qëndrueshme është kjo marrëdhënie në zemrën tuaj. Gjithashtu, ky mund të jetë një moment vetmie reflektimi nga i cili po përpiqeni të kthjelloni ndjenjat e ngatërruara, nëse kjo e juaja është miqësi apo diçka tjetër. Pasi ti keni bërë të gjitha këto kontrolle emocionale duke arritur në përfundimin që, po është dashuri, nuk ju mbetet gjë tjetër veçse tia thoni. Nuk ka më kuptim të vuani në heshtje, më mirë të flisni hapur, sepse nuk i dihet mund të merrni një përgjigje pozitive.


*Nëse merrni një jo*


Në këtë rast, zgjidhja më e mirë do të ishte largimi për një periudhë të shkurtër kohore në mënyrë që të kthjelloheni. Pavarësisht përgjigjes negative të shtireni sikur gjithçka shkon si më parë, do të thotë të sforcoheni, gjë që rrezikon të komprometojë përfundimisht marrëdhënien. Merrni të gjithë kohën që ju nevojitet për të vlerësuar nëse ia vlen dhe a është e mundur që ta varrosni ndjenjën e dashurisë dhe të kënaqeni me atë të miqësisë.

----------


## toni54

une mendoj vajzat edhe sot jane qe nuk mund te mbajne miqesine....sado nga ato qe thone se akuzat gjithmone i hedhin mbi meshkujt.......ate shoke as femnat se respektojne.......mua me ka ndodhe kjo me nje shoqe sikur u pajtuam per shoqeri nje kohe po dikur ja nisi e kuptoja krejt po beja se spo kuptoj.......pra ajo qe mendoj eshte edhe qe edhe po te zeje dashuria me shokun eshte me mire se e njef me mire .....

----------


## Mezhgorani

thjesht i bie shurt me dashnoren . Me dashnoren ia mbush dhe pas e ben shoqe .
Kurse me shoqen , e njeh se pari dhe pas sigurisht do kalos na faza e dashurise .
Tani nese do ta besh apo jo . nuk i dihet .

----------


## Brari

me mir dathurohu me mikun se me armikun qe te shalo ne hu..

----------


## Enii

shprehja eshte dhe .. Shoku ta fut ...

----------


## Pirate of Love

ç` dashuri varfanjake duhet te jete, nuk gjeti njeri te dashurohet, por ngeli ne dashurine e mikut !  :perqeshje:  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Nete

Kur e quan dikend mik ose mikeshe,duhet edhe ta mbash,ka vlere fjala mik... megjithse ka humbur me ajo :perqeshje:

----------


## Pirate of Love

> Kur e quan dikend mik ose mikeshe,duhet edhe ta mbash,ka vlere fjala mik... megjithse ka humbur me ajo


po pra, ne ditet e sotme ti thuash dikujt "te dua" eshte bere,  sikur ti thuash miremengjes o miredita  :ngerdheshje:   ndersa per miq, as qe diskutohet ajo pune, por e perdorin vetem si fjale per te lozur me to  :perqeshje:

----------


## Nete

> po pra, ne ditet e sotme ti thuash dikujt "te dua" eshte bere,  sikur ti thuash miremengjes o miredita :  ndersa per miq, as qe diskutohet ajo pune, por e perdorin vetem si fjale per te lozur me to :


Poa, pra takojme njerez rruges ne vend te pershndetjes,ti themi te dua,prape si te hyjme tek dera ku punojm rend iu shkojme kolegeve te dua,besoj qe ka mbetur ende respekt ku, dhe kur te perdoret fjala te dua,dhe kend e quan mik....se mos ban hajgare ore ti pirat  :perqeshje:  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Pirate of Love

> Poa, pra takojme njerez rruges ne vend te pershndetjes,ti themi te dua,prape si te hyjme tek dera ku punojm rend iu shkojme kolegeve te dua,besoj qe ka mbetur ende respekt ku, dhe kur te perdoret fjala te dua,dhe kend e quan mik....se mos ban hajgare ore ti pirat


po si te sqarohet ndryshe, e shikon e ka pasur mik, i ka thene miremengjes, miredita e tani i ka nderruar, ne vende te miremengjesit, i thote "te dua" e per diten, rrespektivisht naten e mire, perseri nje " a llove ju"  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## alnosa

> Kur e quan dikend mik ose mikeshe,duhet edhe ta mbash,ka vlere fjala mik... megjithse ka humbur me ajo


Nga njera ane keshtu sic thua ti eshte ,po ta shohim nga ajo ana tjeter Mik eshte nuk eshte vlla/moter/kusheri.

Mua personalisht me kane pelqyer keto lidhje dhe kane pasur goxha sukses,nuk presin martesen ta njohin njeri-tjetrin ,sepse kane pasur kohe bolle me pare.

----------


## Mitrovicalikja

Zemra eshte si gurre,veq me shikim therren ta ngul. Cka u dashurojke njona shpesh me krejt miqet bike ne dashuri.

----------


## Dolce_Angelo

*Po me mire te dashurohesh ne mik qe e njeh mire se ne dike qe se ke mik e nuk e njeh se kush eshte.*

----------


## alem_de

Po pa u miqesuar si munde te dashurohesh?

----------


## FREX

Mum Me Ka Ndodh Me Nji Ish Shoqie...kjo Ra Ndashni Dhe Nuk Me Esht Ndar Ma Dhe Perdor Gamur Tani

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

> Kur e quan dikend mik ose mikeshe,duhet edhe ta mbash,ka vlere fjala mik... megjithse ka humbur me ajo


*Jam dakort me ty Nete,kur pranon te jesh mik me dikend edhe duhet te respektosh miqesin me ate person,Por edhe ketu ke te drejt ne shume rraste humb kjo miqesi shkaku qe njeri nga te dyte dashurohet dhe kerkon me shume se miqesi.*

----------


## Robbery

> Kur e quan dikend mik ose mikeshe,duhet edhe ta mbash,ka vlere fjala mik... megjithse ka humbur me ajo


Si flisni ju, sikur nuk jemi njerez...po kur del me nje njeri ndan shume momente te kendshme, biseda te pelqyeshme etj etj edhe mund te ndodhe nese te dy jane te lire nga ana sentimentale.
Pastaj, nese eshte dashuri e sinqerte, perse nuk duhet te ndodhe?
Kjo nuk do te thote humbje parimesh, thjesht nje miqesi behet diçka me e forte dhe me e bukur.
Nuk jam shume dakort me kete qe thua ti.

----------


## [HD]

Eshte njerzore qe te biesh ne dashuri me nje mikun tend.Mendoj se sduhet te gjykojme ne nje kendveshtrim te gabuar.Aq me teper kur njeriu ka nje afrimitet te madh me dike,eshte shum domethenese.Te biesh ne dashuri me mikun tend do te thote qe ti atij i adhuron gjithcka qe ka.Njeriu vetem dashurine ndenjat e pastra qe ka brenda zemres dhe shpirtit nuk mund ti komandoje dot.Dashuria nuk eshte imponim.

----------


## Pirate of Love

> Si flisni ju, sikur nuk jemi njerez...po kur del me nje njeri ndan shume momente te kendshme, biseda te pelqyeshme etj etj edhe mund te ndodhe nese te dy jane te lire nga ana sentimentale.
> Pastaj, nese eshte dashuri e sinqerte, perse nuk duhet te ndodhe?
> Kjo nuk do te thote humbje parimesh, thjesht nje miqesi behet diçka me e forte dhe me e bukur.
> Nuk jam shume dakort me kete qe thua ti.



jo si flisni ju, por fillimisht duhet mesuar te behet dallimi; mik, i dashur.

Ne fakt sentimentale mund te jete nje lidhje edhe me kolegun me te mire te punes, por nuk do te thote qe e ke burre edhe te dashur  :shkelje syri: 

e shikon, qe e tera eshte vetem çeshtje kush dhe si e kupton kete koncept dallimi mes dyjave dhe kur quhet dikush mik, e kur quhet i dashur - dashnore  :kryqezohen: 

nuk eshte humbje parimesh, por nje dashuri ngritet pikerisht duke rrespektuar parimet; çka eshte miqesi e çka eshte dashuri dhe per mendimin tim, nuk eshte njesoj miqesi=dashuri, sepse ka dallim raportesh mes dyjave.

----------


## [HD]

> jo si flisni ju, por fillimisht duhet mesuar te behet dallimi; mik, i dashur.
> 
> Ne fakt sentimentale mund te jete nje lidhje edhe me kolegun me te mire te punes, por nuk do te thote qe e ke burre edhe te dashur 
> 
> e shikon, qe e tera eshte vetem çeshtje kush dhe si e kupton kete koncept dallimi mes dyjave dhe kur quhet dikush mik, e kur quhet i dashur - dashnore 
> 
> nuk eshte humbje parimesh, por nje dashuri ngritet pikerisht duke rrespektuar parimet; çka eshte miqesi e çka eshte dashuri dhe per mendimin tim, nuk eshte njesoj miqesi=dashuri, sepse ka dallim raportesh mes dyjave.


Na habite fare me kte filozofine tende ti.Po pse mer dashuria komandohet te pyes une ty njeher???Ajo vjen natyrshem ne menyre spontane.Leje pra tashi mos na beni te zgjuarin dhe njeriun me parime apo me regulla.Asgje te keqe nuk ka kur bie ne dashuri me nje mikun tend,perkundrazi eshte dicka shume e mire e mese normale.Mos i ngatarroni gjerat.Nuk po them te biesh ne dashuri me mikun tend,kur ti ke nje familje te ndertuar.

----------

